# Float Making...Gram Weight ? , Style ?



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Just wondering what gram weight floats you guys use when you are centerpin fishing ?? 
I know it has alot to do with flows and rivers fished and what bait or flies you are presenting , lets just say you where fishing Conneaut Creek and the flow was normal . I personally like smaller floats like 2.5 to 3.5 , once in awhile a 4.5 gram
What style and shape of floats do you use ie. Drennans , Ravens , Blackbirds , Hand made ? 
Been working on some Floats the last few days , man is it addictive ..LOL!!
Thanks !!! again Ray for all your help !!

Goby..Gotta love those taller stems for keeping line off the water and Trotting , that green is really growing on me , looks alot better after the finish is on it 




















My first attempt at a wine cork float ...Just got it done, It grams out at 2.8 , can't wait to get it wet !!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

HE'S BACK!!! It is that time. I was just thinking it won't be long before you start posting pics of those far eastside steelies 

Those floats look great! I have been using Blackbirds for a few years now. Weights ranging from 2.5 to 4 depending on flow and depth.


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

Man I have been pumping out some floats too.I like a 5gr-6gr in a Raven FM shape the most.That green stain looks awesome.I have been useing Black walnut or just natural.I have a hard problem getting my mandrel center when pushing it through the balsa.Do you dip or brush your paint?Ah heck,just give me a call when you get chance.Later,Matt


----------

